# Renaming stored photos on here?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

DFU question....Ok, so a while back I loaded up a few photos into the photo gallery here. I did this in a hasty fashion and would now like to name the photos but caoont seem to where to edit them though?


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I add to your question. How do you delete photos stored on this website?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone??10


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure but I think you would have to re-upload them. Dont they upload as whatever your computer has them stored under?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, correct, they do. And there is the option of renaming or including data during the uploading process. But it appears that you cannot (read: maybe you cant, maybe you can, i havent a clue either way) adjust them once uploaded.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Yes, correct, they do. And there is the option of renaming or including data during the uploading process. But it appears that you cannot (read: maybe you cant, maybe you can, i havent a clue either way) adjust them once uploaded.


No one wants to see your ugly mug trav! :dunno::laugh::laugh:


----------

